# examples of printed tags



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

I searched the forums but only saw examples of woven tags... i was looking to get some examples of printed tags.

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Like heat transfer tags?


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

ya the heat transfer ones


----------



## CabrioletCityCo. (Sep 2, 2007)

taglessthreads.com offer those at 79cents extra on your t-shirts.

um if u want printed label TAGS (not heat transfer) go to laven.com

they have some good prices.


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

ya i already have a place im getting them... i just wanted to see some pictures of other peoples on the forums who'v had them done


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

CabrioletCityCo. said:


> taglessthreads.com offer those at 79cents extra on your t-shirts.
> 
> um if u want printed label TAGS (not heat transfer) go to laven.com
> 
> they have some good prices.


Hi Tim, We DTG or Screen Print all our custom care tags. We do not use a heat transfer method. Let us know if you have any more questions about our printing process and we will be happy to assist you.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

tomstar said:


> ya i already have a place im getting them... i just wanted to see some pictures of other peoples on the forums who'v had them done


Here are two samples done with heat press:


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok great ! I just wanted to clear the air because a lot of people think we do heat transfer but we actually screen and DTG print them ! Good luck with everything !


----------

